# Enough Profit?



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey guys, i know we all sell our shirts at different rates. Like some of us
sell for $10 or maybe even $30. But my question is, if im selling my shirts at $26 a pop and my shirts coast $10.50 to make, am i making enough money? My shirts are going to be screenprinted, so its expensive
to have all my shirts made in different sizes. Please give me your opinions on this.
-Thanks guys


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

You have to decide for yourself how much you want to make but in my opinion $15.50 a shirt would be a pretty good profit.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would like to think that would be a good profit per shirt. .... JB


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

The sweet spot is typically 100% profit ... anything over and above is icing.


----------



## savagecat45 (Jun 17, 2008)

making over ten bucks a pop seems pretty profitable to me.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, if you can sell a t-shirt and make $15.50 profit per shirt. As long as you can sell them & sell enough of them. I like to make around $10 per shirt.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If that's your retail price, you'll need to get your costs down if you ever want to wholesale though.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

^^he speaks the truth. but i think jshade is printing a few at a time hence the cost


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks guys for all the opinions. This makes me feel more comfortable about how much im making.
-Thanks guys


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jshade said:


> But my question is, if im selling my shirts at $26 a pop and my shirts coast $10.50 to make, am i making enough money?


Making enough to cover "what"?? The answer completely depends on your Operating Costs, and to a lessor degree, your future business plans. (What $$ you need for future growth or expansion.) Oh yeah, and do you want a yacht, lol.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I adree with Kelly, I just have 2 things to add, 1. It's easier to lower prices than to raise them. 2. PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD. All that being said Good luck. ..... JB


----------

